# my ser track time



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

this is my best et time 

rt .496
60' 2.400
330 6.877
1/8 10.566
mph 67.04
1000ft 13.765
1/4 16.482
mph 82.81 

someone please help me all i have is a 2003 auto ser. not to make excuses but it was 125 degrees at the track and i had a full tank of 87 octane gas lol and i ran 26 times that was my last time. i had many runs with .08 rts and i cant break anything lower than a 2.4 60ft i have a bad traction prob. i am also on stock firestoneslol can yall give me pointers to help make my car faster


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

a full tank? damnnnnn, thats kinda heavy dont u think? heh' and why dont u run higher octane. burns faster... but may get pricey ... since the gas prices are skyrocketting...

any why dont u try doing a burn-right [if u can, b'4 u stage] b4 for u get up there if there is wet slab. try burning out by *torque braking* ... 

btw do u have any mod's done??


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

i pay about 1.60 a gal. for 87 octane thats why i wasnt running higher. I didnt know i was going to go to the track until after i had filled up my car my brother in law called and said we are going to the track wanna go ill pay. i didnt do burnouts at first then i started to and it actually helped me alot but i still spun down the track. whats torque braking??? i have megans racing axle back and megans racing cai well bottom half the top was getting to hot so it wasnt getting cold air so i put the stock rubber intake upper back on with the part after the maf that was cai lol it works good....lot deeper tone


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*Torque Braking* is where you hold the gas and brakes at the same time... preferably around 3000-3500 rpm... let the pressure build up... and then let off the brake at launch and punching the gas...

This gives you much better launches, but it's bad for your torque converter... it's best to get a transmission cooler (not the stock one... get a BIG cooler) if you're going to do this a lot.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

wait, rite when u left off the brake u keep the gass floord or do u release then punch it again??

i always kept it floord [both petals] then let go of the brake and it goes then feels like it lags and gets back up. its kinda weird.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

it lags because the engine has to slow down to match revs... don't hold the gas all the way down... try to hold the throttle right above the point where it finally catches after it lags... this is the point where your TC catches and pulls you along for the ride...

not sure about the SR20's torque converter, but I know it's rated at a stall speed below 3000 rpm. If you get an aftermarket converter (check Level 10 or Edgoe Racing... Edge is good and cheaper), your converter will lock at higher rpms, giving you a better launch...


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

lol i floor them both because i have a ga16/ and its the E-type..



 doesnt come with a rpm gauge, haha..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... I pity your torque converter... tell me when you need a new one... i've got an extra tranny.


----------

